
Show HN: Wolfpack – Distributed task-based agents/bots - lowglow
https://github.com/dpgailey/wolfpack
======
amingilani
No idea what it does, add a README

~~~
hyperopia
I think it's a small barrier to entry for such a powerful tool.

If you can't understand what task-based agents are, and can't dip into the
code a little, you probably shouldn't be toying with this.

------
unnikked
some screenshot / demo would be helpful

~~~
lowglow
I also need to get around to writing the README. Documentation is always the
hardest part of coding. :P

